# New Tree Stand



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am hoping that this works. I have not been able to upload pictures on here, so I tried something different.

Anyhow - What do you all think of the design on the new tree stand?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great, what did you use for the roof??


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

The roof is actually the end of an underground fiberglass tank. My dad found 4 tanks, and we cut the ends off and used those. I was going to build a 8 sided peak roof, but this was a heck of a lot easier to put on.

The bottom section separates from the top. We took it down in two pieces. There is also a ladder that goes up to the door.... I haven't put that up yet. It just attached to the front, and adds stability in addition to the three other outriggers.

Further picture that shows the food plot:


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Looks great, what did you use for the roof??


Yeah, it looks like an old satellite dish. That looks way too comfortable for me. I would never see the deer as they went by because I would be sleeping like a baby. IT looks like you put a lot of work in to that.

Nice job.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice but I'm with BKR on this - if that was mine the deer would be spooked out of there by all the snoring coming from within.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

If its made out of wood, I personally would staple, tie, hook, nail, screw, many oak branches to it to help it blend with the surroundings. you still need something to keep your upper body from sillowetting and the branches would do just that. Simply cut your shooting holes through the branches that over hang your window.

We made a "hut" out of old skids for a river bottom. I will post pics next week. I saw 23 deer out of it last weekend on my apples, pairs and corn pile just 20 yards from me, but because I had so many branches.....the deer couldn't see me at all. I was moving all around looking for what was coming my way and no way could they see me. The oak branches cut from smaller oak trees seem to hold there leaves the whole season.

But thats a great looking set-up.


----------

